

Schema graduates from alpha with support for Clojure test data generation - w01fe
http://blog.getprismatic.com/schema-1-0-released/

======
postpunkjustin
How easy is it to insert your own generators into a schema in cases where one
can't be automatically created? I'm thinking specifically of pred schemas or
Java classes as schemas.

~~~
w01fe
Configurability was a major design goal. Check out the test for examples of
how to insert your own leaf generators or wrappers:

[https://github.com/Prismatic/schema/blob/master/test/clj/sch...](https://github.com/Prismatic/schema/blob/master/test/clj/schema/experimental/generators_test.clj)

Does that seem like it will meet your needs?

------
w01fe
Author here, would love to hear feedback, and more than happy to answer
questions

